# how to ask husband 2 separate?



## aquajay (Feb 13, 2013)

We have been married 6 years & have a child together. He is not respecting me, has violated our vows & has issues with drug & alcohol addiction. I know I can't remain in a hostile environment & expose our child 2 it any longer. We are no longer speaking after he threw me my pillow & a blanket & kicked me out of the bedroom telling me to eff off!

I am done with this lack of commitment & disrespect. I also can't help him with his issues. How do I tell him I want to separate? I started a letter, but don't want it 2 be taken the wrong way.

HELP??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Weathered (Dec 15, 2009)

If you are in danger, you need no excuse to leave without a word. Do you have a safe place to go to?

He needs to get off the drugs and alcohol if there is any chance of having a functional family. He may get violent if you say you wish to leave, but if you are sure he wouldn't do this, you can tell him firmly that you do not feel adequately cared for in his home environment and that you are finding somewhere else to stay until he gets his mind, body and attitude in order.


----------

